# Xbox Live Gamer Tags



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

We are all tech junkies and I'm assuming love video games along with our Android devices. I figured this would be a good way to get an "Android Gamer Night" possibly started.

Xbox Live gamer tag - Agt Studly

Games I play - Halo Reach, Call of Duty Mw,Mw2,Bo,(yes i still play mw1/2 online) , Madden 2011, occasionally i'll jump on Need For Speed Hot Pursit


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

PC gaming wins.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## Snipples007 (Jun 8, 2011)

Snipples007.

Sent from my Apex Infused Droid X.


----------



## coheirnt (Jun 8, 2011)

CoheirNt - I play black ops, brink,portal 2 ,and reach. Haven't been on much here of late we've been working 60 hours a week. Throw me friend request or game invite.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

PSN: darkknight122



AndroidSims said:


> PC gaming wins.
> 
> Sent from DroidX


Also very true...

-Brought to you with limited commercial interruption by tapatalk pro


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

STEAM_0:0:18578793 For all you manly gamers out there. Mainly play TF2.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

greenblattsam usernames work too and this tag works for everything basically







including steam


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

PS3 (yeah i know): L3GACY_CYCLONE or ghosteagle1... msg me your name if you add me


----------



## wctaylor79 (Jun 10, 2011)

360tag... IICOWII


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

ECFFighter7232 for xbox
usually on black ops


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

XPLiCiT2u on Xbox Live......COD: Black Ops...add me!


----------



## scsa20 (Jun 6, 2011)

XBox LIVE: scsa20
PSN: scsa20
Steam: scsa20

(see a pattern?)


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a GT,but not an xbox. I'll play whenever I'm at a friend's.
Thegaybansystem. I lost a bet. Thus the weird name....and I'm too cheap to change it.


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jrocker23 - halo, mw2, gow2 and so on..


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

sageDieu, I play halo reach or black ops usually.

Sent from my CM7 SCH-i500


----------



## guidot (Jun 10, 2011)

guidot42

Mostly racing. Forza 3, Shift 2.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Movieguys

Halo, portal, and now duke nukem


----------

